# Is the forum partnered with Viglink?



## sigma1914

I was reading a post HERE and noticed the word 'Satellite' had a link embedded. When I rolled the mouse over it, a little window appeared to buy satellite equipment on ebay. It indicated it was powered by Viglink.

Is this the forum or my PC/browser?


----------



## RACJ2

I don't see that, so maybe its your browser. Although after further review, I see a link on the word eBay in your post that takes me to eBay.


----------



## SayWhat?

I don't see it. I've seen similar on other boards, but not here.


----------



## P Smith

Doesn't look as it done by the forum's vB - I see noting in FF+ABP from that page


----------



## sigma1914

RACJ2 said:


> I don't see that, so maybe its your browser. Although after further review, I see a link on the word eBay in your post that takes me to eBay.


Yeah, I see that too, but didn't add it. What's it say when you hover over ebay? Mine says, "Link added by VigLink."


----------



## RACJ2

It says "Link added by VigLink". I turned off my Adblock from my browser, thats when I saw that. Now that its off, I see the Satellite link as well.


----------



## Laxguy

I posted about this yesterday in another thread, where I wrote "iPad2" and it came up with a link to eBay, and when I posted the word "eBay" in a followup post, there was a link to their home page.

I'm using Chrome onna Mac.


----------



## SayWhat?

RACJ2 said:


> It says "Link added by VigLink". I turned off my Adblock from my browser, thats when I saw that. Now that its off, I see the Satellite link as well.


Yup, blocked by AdBlockPlus:



Code:


||viglink.com^$third-party

http://cdn.viglink.com/api/vglnk.js

Well, at least your PC isn't contaminated.


----------



## trh

sigma1914 said:


> I was reading a post HERE and noticed the word 'Satellite' had a link embedded. When I rolled the mouse over it, a little window appeared to buy satellite equipment on ebay. It indicated it was powered by Viglink.
> 
> Is this the forum or my PC/browser?


What I found interesting is in the link you referenced, satellite is spelled wrong.


----------



## SayWhat?

Don't they usually cover common misspellings like some do in URLs and on-line auctions?


----------



## sigma1914

trh said:


> What I found interesting is in the link you referenced, satellite is spelled wrong.


:lol: The VigLink it directs to has the misspelled word, too. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360401774631+&catId=267&item=360401774631


----------



## David Bott

Hey Guys...

We are using Viglinks on the site in order to maybe drive some a little more revenue. Been using on AVSForum for some time with very good success and some nice deals found. 

In any case, I did not forgot about the fact that some people do not like it, so if you go into the USERCP and click on "Edit Your Details", at the bottom of that page you will see two new options that can control this setting. The first one if to shut them off for you seeing them and the second is to omit your posts from being word linked. While the first one is no biggie, kind of think about the second one as it does help to support the site being able to word link. 

Thanks all.


----------



## sigma1914

Thanks, Mr. Bott, for the clarification.


----------



## David Bott

Sure thing.


----------



## Drucifer

sigma1914 said:


> Thanks, Mr. Bott, for the clarification.


With getting FFv8 the other day, I thought it was that.


----------

